# WinCC flex Ebenen



## markuscps (11 November 2010)

Hallo SPSler

ich schalte Optionen einer Maschine mit Merkern im Panel ein und aus, die gleiche Funktion möchte ich für den Export der Bilder an die Doku haben.
Ich dachte mir das könnte ich über Ebenen machen, funktionier zwar aber ich muss in jedem Bild Ebenen ein und ausblenden.

Hier meine Frage
Kann man Ebenen global für das ganze Projekt ein und ausblenden oder muss ich in jedes Bild einzeln?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## PN/DP (11 November 2010)

Ebenen ein-/ausblenden geht nur zur Entwurfszeit im WinCCflex Bildeditor und nur für jedes Bild einzeln.
In der Runtime kann man keine Ebenen ein-/ausblenden, nur Bildobjekte sichtbar/unsichtbar animieren.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

Wir stecken das Bedienteil immer aus und lasen auf dem PC/PG die Runtime laufen machen einenScrennshot und wählen die Funktionen um und machen wieder einen Scrennshot mit Paint kann man die Bilder dann ineinander kopieren....


----------



## sailor (14 November 2010)

WINCCFlex hat in Runtime lt. Siemens nur eine Ebene. Deswegen kann man Objekte wie z.B. bei WINCC 7.0 nicht in den Vordergrund stellen. Das ist m.E. ein exorbitanter Nachteil von WINCCFlex. Was hab ich da schon geflucht. (z.B. BB)
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## netmaster (15 November 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> WINCCFlex hat in Runtime lt. Siemens nur eine Ebene. Deswegen kann man Objekte wie z.B. bei WINCC 7.0 nicht in den Vordergrund stellen. Das ist m.E. ein exorbitanter Nachteil von WINCCFlex. Was hab ich da schon geflucht. (z.B. BB)
> Gruß
> Sailor


 

Was genau hattest du hier für Probleme?


----------



## sailor (15 November 2010)

Wenn man Bildbausteine übereinander platziert, z.B. Motore/Ventile,... dann muss man aufpassen, dass die sich nicht überschneiden. Bei z.B. WINCC kann man festlegen, das sich das Objekt (Faceplate) jeweils beim z.B. Anklicken in den Vordergrung legt.
Bei WINCCFlex geht das nicht, meines Wissens.


----------



## markuscps (18 November 2010)

Mir geht es nur um die Doku, beim Export wollte ich die Optionen der Maschine ausblenden.
In der Runtime auf der Maschine funktioniert das sehr gut, da wird eine Option an oder abgewählt und die dazu gehörenden Button usw. sind wieder sichtbar bez. nicht mehr sichtbar.

Ich hab es im Projekt mit Ebenen probiert, leider kann man die Ebenen nicht Global für das ganze Projekt an/abwählen sonder muss in jedes Bild.

gibt es dafür eine elegante Lösung?


----------



## PN/DP (18 November 2010)

Du könntest das S7-SPS-Programm mit PLCSIM simulieren und das flexible-Projekt mit der Runtime simulieren und davon Screenshots machen.

Oder solange die Maschine noch bei Dir ist, Screenshots vom echten Panel machen.
Dazu einfach im flexible-Projekt in den Geräteeinstellungen *[v] Sm@rtServer starten* aktivieren.
Dann mit Internet Explorer oder VNC-Viewer das Panel fernsteuern.

Harald


----------

